# taxi or transport to Aquino international manila



## matluz1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello all.
Next week I must unfortunately return to the chaotic mess of Manila. I arrived and the brother in law picked us up. He's back in Dubai now so I will be staying in the Tune hotel 3km from the airport. I need a 6am taxi to get us to the airport for a 9.30 am flight. Anyone have any information that could be of use?
Thank you 
Mat. 
Happy 2015 to all.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

matluz1 said:


> Hello all.
> Next week I must unfortunately return to the chaotic mess of Manila. I arrived and the brother in law picked us up. He's back in Dubai now so I will be staying in the Tune hotel 3km from the airport. I need a 6am taxi to get us to the airport for a 9.30 am flight. Anyone have any information that could be of use?
> Thank you
> Mat.
> Happy 2015 to all.


Ur hotel should have someone


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

I doubt you will have any problem going TO the airport. Your hotel transport would be most convenient, though I doubt from the Tune Hotel you would any problem getting at taxi at 6am. The big scam job is getting a taxi at the airport.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

matluz1 said:


> Hello all.
> Next week I must unfortunately return to the chaotic mess of Manila. I arrived and the brother in law picked us up. He's back in Dubai now so I will be staying in the Tune hotel 3km from the airport. I need a 6am taxi to get us to the airport for a 9.30 am flight. Anyone have any information that could be of use?
> Thank you
> Mat.
> Happy 2015 to all.


Matluz1,

I'll send you a private message--check there.


Jet Lag
Moderator


----------



## matluz1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. Very helpful on here.
Mat


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

matluz1 said:


> Thanks guys. Very helpful on here.
> Mat


Tune hotel should have a Europcar counter. Ask them. It's who I use.


----------



## matluz1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok thank you. I will call them.


----------

